# how to determine the type of finish on "old" furniture?



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

"old" only because it's over 20 years, but not antique...
i have 2 dresser that my parent's purchased for me when we first came to USA... sentimental values makes me want to bring it back to life.

problem is, over the years, and being the youngest of the 3 brothers (back in the days) whenever i had relatives coming over, i gave up my room to my relatives, namely, grandmother...

she had a whole process at night where she would use, what seemed like 30 different types of lotion & tonic, and leave dripping makeup on the dresser...

over the years, colors faded, the finishes dissappeared... etc...

what or how can i determine what kind of finish it is?

it seems to be veneer over particle/mdf on flat parts, and solid on the corners...

i'll post pics shortly... but i would love to get this re-done if possible.

thanks in advance.


----------



## RyanLincoln (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice information and its really helps someone. Thanks..!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That piece looks like a nice piece, and worthwhile to put some time and effort into to restore. There is no definitive test, without razor blading a scraping and sending it to a lab. To use solvents to determine the finish can be misleading, as most any finish will react with lacquer thinner.

My suggestion to safely restore the finish without chemically stripping all the finish, sanding and applying a new one would be to lightly sand the finish (you don't have to sand it off). You have to be careful not to perforate the veneer. Then use or make a wiping version of an oil base varnish, or oil base polyurethane. Apply with a clean lint free "T" shirt material folded in a neat pad. Several applications allowing each one to dry will make it look like new.












 







.


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks for your replies.

i think you're right, i want to avoid chemical peeling...

i'll try a bit of sanding on the back/underside and see the result.

i'll keep y'all posted with my progress... just so much things going on atm... 

again, tyvm!


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> ...Several applications allowing each one to dry will make it look like new.


will it be enough to get rid of the makeup rings?


----------

